
What is New in Angular 10? - yekuta
https://volosoft.com/blog/what-is-new-in-angular-10
======
yekuta
Angular 10, the new version of Angular, has been recently released. In this
article, we are taking a look into notable and breaking changes, deprecations,
and migration tips.

